# Reef Central February 2012 TOTM winner,



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2129172

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice, but that tanks looks way overstocked.

It's something I've noticed with reef tanks: they all tend to be way overstocked compared to the typical FW planted tank. No wonder they spend so much money on equipment!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Reef tanks tend to have occupants that are a bit too big - but in this case, I think a 225g is big enough for the fishes he has there


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Thirty + fish in a 225g is a lot of fish IMO, a very nice tank though. I think with that much load one really has to be on top of maintenance/husbandry; according to the write up, he does


----------

